# Can anyone help me identify this HO ish chassis?



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

*Can anyone help me identify this HO chassis?*

Thanks for your help. I received this car in a lot that I bought , but can't figure out what/where it is from. I've taken pictures next to a Lifelike NASCAR for scale.


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

C'mon guys..somebody has to know what this is.:wave::wave:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've got one of those fold up sets and it came with F1 cars.
hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

It's Not HO, and it was made by the FunRise® Toy Corp. and is worth a million Buck$


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Porsche 959, by Fisher Price.


----------



## kevin5797 (Nov 4, 2004)

There are cars at the bay that look like that listed as Polistil cars.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Porsche 959, by Fisher Price.


a little detailing & w/ be cute :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

OK, now I'm totally lost. I really thought someone would know. 

Kev: When compared to Polistil it looks very similar, so maybe that's what it is.

BH: Haven't seen a Fisher Price one to compare it with, but that seems most likely. 

Thanks


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh shucks, very sorry Carlos, I was just joshen 'bout Fisher Price. It was a giggle.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I laughed at the 959 part.


----------

